# Black up cosmetics for WOC



## makeupaficionad (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello everyone!  I was reading some blogs today and came across Black up, which is a popular french cosmetics line designed with WOC in mind. It's launching in the u.s December 1st, 2010.  The website blackupcosmetics.com has very limited info unfortunately.  Have any of you tried it and whats ur take on it? If u have any pics of the makeup.. ESP eyeshadow.. And eotd etc? I'm excited to see and find out. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 17, 2010)

there is a thread about this here 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/169463/black-up-cosmetics-for-w-o-c


----------

